# Darwin's World 2 - looking for PbP or OpenRPG game



## Emiricol (Jan 24, 2004)

I would like to play in a Darwin's World play-by-post game or via OpenRPG or other online venue.  I'm an experienced gamer but new to Darwin's World.  Schedule flexible.  I prefer to game without too many house rules.

 If interested (or if you have a campaign that's open), let me know!


----------



## lp (Jan 24, 2004)

You might want to check out the dw2 yahoo group and ask there, fair amount of activity and I think a lot of people are running. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/darwinsworldrpg/


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 25, 2004)

Done   I posted earlier at OpenRPG too, and RPOL.


----------

